# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Oktober - Spots in Sdfrankreich?

## Gast

Hallo,

ich will im Oktober 2-3 Wochen Windsurfen. Wer kann mir Spots in Sdfrankreich (Mittelmeer) empfehlen, die direkt an einem Campingplatz liegen und auch einen ganz netten Strand haben. Ein kleiner Stehbereich wre auch nicht schlecht, damit meine Freundin auch mal ein bisschen Sport macht. :-)

Gru, Flo

----------


## Gast

Hi Flo!

So einen Campingplatz kenne ich leider nicht in Sdfrankreich.
In Almanarre vielleicht Camping International.

Du kannst dich natrlich ohne Camping auch uns anschlieen.
Unsere App. sind direkt am flach abfallenden Strand. Wir sind ca. 80 Personen und neben Windsurfen oder Kiten gehts zum Mountainbiken, Tauchen oder Sightseeing ins provencalische Hinterland oder einfach nur Strandurlaub!
Also reichlich viele Optionen!
Vielleicht hast du Lust! Infos auf der Homepage!

Tsch und viel Spa!

Dirk

++ SOULWAVE in KLITMLLER Zeitraum 30.8.-13.9.03
++ Surfweek in HYRES 1-2 Wo 17.10.-2.11.03
++ TARIFA ber Sylvester 1-3 Wo 20.12.03-10.01.04

info@go-travel-more.de
http://www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## Gast

Hi Dirk,

Dein Angebot ist natrlich auch verlockend, aber ich hab mich fr den Norden Sardiniens entschieden.

Aber der Tip mit Almanarre ist trotzdem gut. Bei den vielen Spotbeschreibungen, die ich gefunden hab, stehen keine Campingplatzinformationen dabei. Oder es sind immer die gleichen Spots (Hyres, Leucate, etc.)

Danke!

Gru, Flo

----------


## Gast

Hi Flo!

Sardinien ist natrlich auch super!
Wenn du Tipps bzgl. Fhre oder Spots brauchst, meld dich!
Es gibt viele schne Buchten und Strnde im Norden als Alternative zu Porto Pollo!

Tsch und viel Spa!

Dirk

++ SOULWAVE in KLITMLLER Zeitraum 30.8.-13.9.03
++ Surfweek in HYRES 1-2 Wo 17.10.-2.11.03
++ TARIFA ber Sylvester 1-3 Wo 20.12.03-10.01.04

info@go-travel-more.de
http://www.go-travel-more.de

----------


## Gast

Hallo Dirk,

als Fhre werde ich Linea dei Golfi nehmen.

Da ich mit Auto und Zelt unterwegs bin, hab ich mir erstmal einen Campingplatz am Wasser (Porto Pollo) rausgesucht:
http://www.isoladeigabbiani.it

Wenn Du, oder die anderen Mitleser eine schne Alternative wissen, immer her damit! Ich hoffe mal ab Ende September ist Nordsardinien oder auch Porto Pollo nicht mehr so voll wie im Sommer.

Gru, Flo

----------

